

Show HN: Memes As A Service - rsivapr
http://maas.rohits.me

======
rsivapr
It's down! I think this hit Imgur's API limit.

It was my first ever app. This was more fun than I thought! Thanks HN!

------
Artemis2
Seems like fun! Do you have a public git repo?

Also I get a "We're sorry, but something went wrong." error when trying your
demo link on the page.

EDIT: It's working! Maybe you should lower a little the shadow on the text.

~~~
rsivapr
Thanks! Not yet, it was my first time with Ruby and I hacked something in one
night. Will clean it up and make the repo public.

------
Splendor
I think it would be better if you didn't return the "Memes As A Service"
header with every request but otherwise I think it's a cool idea.

~~~
rsivapr
You're absolutely right. I'll get rid of that next time the page goes down.

And Thanks!

------
Samuel_Michon
[http://memegenerator.net/instance/30817716](http://memegenerator.net/instance/30817716)

------
lyndonh
It's not working...

